# Keeping a shed cool



## duncanh (19 Apr 2007)

I do my wood turning in a 12x6 (feet, not metres unfortunately!) shed that has rockwool insulation on all the walls, floor and ceiling (mainly for sound insulation but also for heat in winter). There's chipboard on the floor and a mixture of chipboard and hardboard on the walls. The insulation on the ceiling is held in place by screws.
When the weather is hot it becomes unbearable in there and unfortunately I can't open the window that used to be there since I replaced it with 2 sheets of plywood after a break-in.

Anyone got any suggestions on how to keep the heat down?
The only idea I've had is to install a kitchen extractor fan high up, or perhaps to remove in insulation in the ceiling. 

Any ideas?

Duncan


----------



## ike (19 Apr 2007)

How about remove the plywood over the window and replace with some square mesh or make a burglar grille on the inside (timber frame with steel bars).

My windows are protected with mesh stillage panels that luckily were exactly the right dimensions for the window frame. I cut out the mesh locally to access the sash handles.

ike


----------



## Adam (19 Apr 2007)

How about hinging the plywood, with a couple of wingnuts or something to secure in place after you finish?

Adam


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Apr 2007)

duncanh":efmg2pes said:


> or perhaps to remove in insulation in the ceiling.



I think that would make the situation worse. Insulation helps to keep the heat out in the summer as well as keeping it in during the winter.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## duncanh (19 Apr 2007)

I forgot to say - currently there's a board on the outside and a board on the inside and they're bolted together through the gap where the window used to be. I like having the board inside as if gives me valuable wall space.

I guess I could hinge the inner board at the top and have some way to prop it open and hinge the outer board at the bottom to let it open downwards when in use


----------



## dedee (19 Apr 2007)

You did not mention what type of roof covering you have. If it is felt than you could paint it with a solar refective coating. 

Andy


----------



## OLD (19 Apr 2007)

As the air in the shed is gaining temp. you need to ventilate it with high level vents in the end walls or extractor at high level and you need a way to replace this air so door open or grill in bottom of door a fan will also make it feel cooler but this can also circulate dust .the insulation is a good thing to minimise heat gain.


----------



## Nick W (19 Apr 2007)

How about using those automatic vent opener thingies designed for greenhouses?


----------



## duncanh (19 Apr 2007)

The roof is felt covered so painting it is an option, but I think that quite a bit of the heat comes from me being in there and often having the dust extractor going - it generate quite a bit of heat. The lathe generates heat as well, of course.

First step might be to put the extractor in it's own insulated sound box outside and have a tube coming into the shed. Which would also have the benefit of protecting my ears - it's loud even with ear defenders on (but they're from B&Q so what do you expect)

Old - had thought of exactly as you suggest - a high outlet and a low inlet (perhaps from under the shed which is in the shade). Mustn't forget the inlet as otherwise I'd end up in a vacuum and the shed would implode 
I think I'll go down this route as I have an old extractor from a spray booth I built.


----------



## GCR (19 Apr 2007)

Duncan
I have a kitchen fan mounted at the highest part of my (small) workshop. I have cut a similar sized hole at ground level, shaded side and covered with a grill to let air in. The fan reduces the temperature and the flow of air removes airborne dust. The fan gets filthy almost immediately so it must be helping! I still wear a dust mask when required however.

Bob


----------



## Russell (19 Apr 2007)

Paint the out side walls white to reflect some of the sun and then by a large extractor fan fit it in the wall an pull fresh air in from out side.


----------



## duncanh (30 Apr 2007)

Well I've followed some of the advice here and it's certainly an improvement.
I had 2 smallish extractor fans and I installed one high up to extract warm air and one lower down in the shade to bring cooler air in.

It's worked ok today and kept the temperature below 20 degrees. There's now also a pleasant cooling breeze on my back.
There's isn't much extra noise either.

Not sure how well it will cope in summer but I could always install more fans or replace them with more powerful ones.

Duncan


----------



## Scrit (30 Apr 2007)

Russell":3isqdacm said:


> Paint the outside walls white to reflect some of the sun and then by a large extractor fan fit it in the wall an pull fresh air in from out side.


When I were a lad in summer they used to whitewash t'mill rooflights for t'same reason....... Really.

Scrit


----------

